# Prayers for Vader please



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

The moment everyone fears has just happened to us I'm such a mess it's unreal. If today had a reset button I'd hit it for sure. So today my son broke 3 bones. While I rushed out if the house I put the boys in their pen. while at surgeon with my son (who needs pins or plates in his foot now) my bf asked why the puppies were running around. I was shocked. I know I put them in and turns out they escaped. He couldn't find vader anywhere.

When I found him it was obvious something was terribly wrong. I can't figure out what he would have eaten or what could have happened. My bf was ok with him waiting and as he left for his 2nd job I was left alone with a very sick puppy and hand to watch him not sit up and not wake up easily or stay awake. I could stand it no more and called my vet who doesn't have after hours and they wanted me to drive an hour away which I couldn't do since I was already having to ask for a ride from my mom. Called my old vet who is more costly than I can afford just to get him seen. He thinks it's something GI as he threw up once. He said maybe he ate too much because when they get upset GI they appear toxic (drunk looking) he have him subcutaneous fluids and 2 shots and sent me home with antibiotics. 
told me to call in morning. I gave him my last 90 that I had on me which was embarrassing to not be able to pay and said I would figure it all out and pay tomorrow. Said if he hasn't improved by morning then it's on to IV fluids and to figure it out. 

I'm so beyond stressed with my son needing surgery on his foot and now my puppy  I'm incredibly sad and scared. Please please please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zclarkjr (May 21, 2013)

Definitely gonna pray for Vader. Sorry to hear about that happening to him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Seems when it rains it pours.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so sorry! Sending positive and healing vibes your way.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This was definitely a day that needs a rest button. Sending good thoughts to your family and hoping everything works out for your son and pup.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry it sounds like you had a very rough day. Sending you and your family good thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you had such a nightmare of a day sweetie. I will keep both your boy
and your pup in my thoughts. I'm wishing them both a speedy recovery. Hugs!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my , that is a day you would love to have skipped , prayers coming your way for your son , Vader and you. I pray it all turns out well.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry about your son. What a day. Hope that Vadar just ate too much of something and a good night will do him good. Keep us up to date please, we care.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers and healing thoughts for you, your son, and Vader *hugs*


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Keeping your entire family in my prayers! Hugs to you!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Just coming back on and reading the support helps at a time like this. I mean he's only 10 weeks it's so scary! I think he may have overeaten the cats food. He does seen to be perking up a bit more. I can't even want him with his brother don't want to take my eyes off of him! My head is killing me from the stress. Plus knowing I need to figure out how to pay balance on vet bill. I will be getting a call In morning to schedule my sons surgery too. Just a very rough day. My son just graduated high school on sunday ... Now he is going to need surgery  I'm actually amazed he made it through childhood without breaking bones... He is in to BMX and is always jumping 12 feet off ramps... This time he actually landed on his foot! He has such a high tolerance for pain he only knew something was wrong when he stepped on it. Idk how he's not in pain right now... I'd be crying like a baby. 

Thanks you all for the thoughts and prayers and good vibes. Keep them coming because vader keeps lifting his head more often now and it's less wobbly  like my boyfriend just said in a text to me "the force is strong with this one" made me cry and giggle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

How awful for you all, sending healing thoughts to your son and Vader, I hope they both make a very speedy recovery, please keep us posted. X


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Healing thoughts for your babies! What rotten luck you have had!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, wow! If anyone ever need a do-over. . .its you! So sorry! Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry!!  I will most certainly be praying for your son, and for little Vader.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers for Vader and your son


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear about what happened to your son and your little dog. Sometimes it feels like everything happens in one go!  I hope your son's surgery goes well and that Vader is not suffering from anything too serious. 



Tabcat73 said:


> like my boyfriend just said in a text to me *"the force is strong with this one" made me cry and giggle.*


Aww that made me giggle too. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hate to hear about your son and your pup. Let us know how he is doing this morning. Pup's have an amazing way of bouncing back. So do children.


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

how is Vader doing?


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to post back. Lots of phone calls and running around with surgery prep. My son has a 2nd opinion appointment tomorrow and surgery will be next tuesday if he goes with local surgeon I prefer him to be up at university of michigan so will know more tomorrow.

I am super duper happy to report that vader is back to his crazy self! He sure did bounce back! We started him on baby rice cereal and vet said if he handled that move back to his food. he is eating fine now. Although he is peeing like crazy lol probably the fluids he received. He acts like nothing happened! Crazy I swear he was at deaths door. He got so bad and scared me so badly. My cats laid next to him and outlaw was so confused. Was just a very sad and scary situation. 

The bf and I are really going through house again and repuppy proofing it all. My bf, corey, is so cute he will always say "oh it's just a cat it just a dog" but any time something.happens he breaks down just like I do. 

Side note/ question: bully sticks and puppies? Bad or good?

Thanks everyone for your care and support it means so much to me. I never knew that over eating can cause toxic symptoms in dogs. I'm pretty sure it was the cat food he probably ate and probably ate quite a bit for him. You guys rock!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Praying for all of you!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Another update. Vader is still great! We took my son to u of m for second opinion. They don't want him to go through surgery an said that they rarely operate on his foot. So they casted him and he has 3 weeks in that then a boot and slowly ease into weight bearing when in boot. If things don't heal well or as planned then surgery will be looked at. our bodies are quite amazing the doctor said that where his bones are separated a new boney growth will start to form and pull the other bone back into place. Crazy! I'm adding a pic of his xray so you can see how bad it broke.. Scares me ... And a pix in his bright orange cast. He said after being casted he felt better so that's great!

Thanks again everyone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, bad breaks, that is where all your body weight distributes also, hope he heals without surgery.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good news about both your son and Vader. I saw a TV program when some agents dumped alot of kibble down and came back the next day. The poor dog ate so much he was really ill. Could hardly walk. Fortunately they realized what happened and the dog survived.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Glad to hear everyone is on the mend!


----------

